# Why do my pics show up small on Facebook?



## UrFavSigma (Feb 18, 2011)

I have taken alot of event photos at my school and I post them to Facebook. When people set a pic from my album as their profile pic, it shows up small. But if you click the photo to view it, it is normal size. I edit my photos in photoshop elements 9 and save them as jpeg. How do I get my photos at a normal size?


----------



## Edsport (Feb 18, 2011)

Tell them to make sure to click on the photo first so that it's big before setting as their profile pic...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2011)

when you use it as profile pic, the person has to select which part of the photo they want.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to thefacebookforum.com


----------

